# It's Gibbs' World



## MikaTallulah

I can't see the video. It says 'Movie not loaded'

He is getting to be a very handsome boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I can't see your video either, but your pictures are fantastic. 

Gibbs has become such a handsome boy, he was an adorable pup.


----------



## JayBen

Loved your photos.


----------



## DanaRuns

Oh, shoot! I don't understand why the video isn't working. I can see it just fine, and so could my partner. Huh. Well, I am technologically impaired. I think it's a federally recognized disability. Maybe I can get money for it...


----------



## Max's Dad

Video works fine for me. Cool music, by the way. Do not see a federal case here . . .


----------



## Claire's Friend

Is that Robert handling him ?? He looks great !


----------



## DanaRuns

Claire's Friend said:


> Is that Robert handling him ?? He looks great !


Yep, in three of the pics Robert Scott is handling him. In the others, it is Rebecca Heimann. Robert always looks good, doesn't he?


----------



## Kaca

Beautiful!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

Thanks for sharing! He reminds me of the most gorgeous golden in the world (mine)!


----------



## AlanK

One week old










The ride home for the first time









Two of my favorite pictures that you posted. My goodness such a handsome pose riding home. :smooch::heartbeat


----------



## DanaRuns

Here's a picture from a show 8/10/13 that I just downloaded from my camera, and it made me smile. --->


----------



## DanaRuns

Another one of Gibbs and Robert Scott, from 8/10/13.


----------



## DanaRuns

Why won't he tell me what he wants????


----------



## DanaRuns

A summer's day at the beach.


----------



## DanaRuns

I love my baby boy! :--heart:


----------



## Max's Dad

Gibbs sure has that Golden smile.


----------



## Calm dog

I love, love , love your pictures ! 
I just met Robert last night on the phone! He is amazing ! Where did you get your Golden?


----------



## DanaRuns

Thanks, Calm Dog. Robert is a great guy. I think some people don't "get" him, but I like him very much. He has a great relationship with his dogs, and I hear he just finished an 8-month old puppy. Gibbs just adores Robert, and is in rapt attention in the ring every second. Robert makes the ring fun and exciting for Gibbs, and with a puppy that's what I want most.

So, are you thinking of having Robert handle your dog(s) in the ring? I'm happy to talk to you about him anytime you like. We use both Robert and Rebecca Heimann, who is a smart, strategic and skilled handler.

I got Gibbs from a breeder who unfortunately has stopped breeding. I love her and her dogs, but for her own reasons she has stopped showing and breeding, so I guess that makes Gibbs the last of his line.  Tell me about your dog(s)!


----------



## Calm dog

Well, I haven't gotten one yet! I was calling Robert to see what his thoughts are and he recommended Artistry, Autumn Wind, and Calico Goldens. I have already spoken to Rebecca at Artistry, but it's a big decision. I already have a Yorkie and Chihuahua , so I've been a bit concerned how a new pup would affect them. Plus. I haven't had a puppy in eight years! I'm not sure if I would show, since I've never done that. I want a male, so we will see. Your pictures totally made me clear on what I want
Thanks,
Lauren


----------



## DanaRuns

A typical evening.


----------



## Calm dog

Gibbs always brightens my day!
We saw the dad of the pup we are getting and he kinda reminds me of him. Such a regal dog!


----------



## Calm dog

Oh ,what are you feeding him? His coat looks amazing!


----------



## Brave

Awwwwww. Look at him!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Calm dog said:


> Oh ,what are you feeding him? His coat looks amazing!


Thanks.  He has a nice coat, but I think it looks particularly nice in that picture. We are actually looking for a good food right now. We mostly feed Kirkland dog food, but it had a recall. Then we fed Innova until it was recalled _twice_ in a short amount of time. I really like the Kirkland food. It's inexpensive because it's Costco, and it turns out to be very good. But I'm tired of foods being recalled.

We're thinking of trying Stella & Cheweys frozen raw. We had really good luck with that with our older Golden, Charlie, before he died. I didn't want to put Gibbs on it because he'll be out on the road with a handler, and who knows what they will feed.

Have you found a puppy yet?


----------



## Max's Dad

A while back we switched Max from Kirkland to Acana Wild Prairie. He has done great on the WP.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> A while back we switched Max from Kirkland to Acana Wild Prairie. He has done great on the WP.


I've heard good things about Wild Prarie. I think we'll try it. Thanks. Max certainly does not seem to be suffering.


----------



## DanaRuns

Here is Gibbs with the object of his obsession. This Kong ball has been indestructible. A tennis ball lasts about 10 minutes. The Kong ball has lasted months. And I think he's in love with it! Lol!


----------



## JBJ Goldens

Have loved Gibbs since the first photos you posted of him as a little puppy he has grown into such a beautiful boy. 

Jana


----------



## Pudden

such a handsome boy! Looks like the cat has finally chilled to him towards the latter pic, haha!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs (left) and Isabelle (right). :--heart:


----------



## DanaRuns

Such an "on" puppy.  (9 months old.) We have stopped showing him to give him time to come back and grow up, and we are starting him in agility. This boy needs lots of exercise!


----------



## Calm dog

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks.  He has a nice coat, but I think it looks particularly nice in that picture. We are actually looking for a good food right now. We mostly feed Kirkland dog food, but it had a recall. Then we fed Innova until it was recalled _twice_ in a short amount of time. I really like the Kirkland food. It's inexpensive because it's Costco, and it turns out to be very good. But I'm tired of foods being recalled.
> 
> We're thinking of trying Stella & Cheweys frozen raw. We had really good luck with that with our older Golden, Charlie, before he died. I didn't want to put Gibbs on it because he'll be out on the road with a handler, and who knows what they will feed.
> 
> Have you found a puppy yet?


Yes, I have! We will be getting him on Oct 23. I got him from Rebecca at Artistry, and am super excited and nervous


----------



## DanaRuns

Calm dog said:


> Yes, I have! We will be getting him on Oct 23. I got him from Rebecca at Artistry, and am super excited and nervous


Yay! Have you started a thread about him here, and if so where? Have you seen him yet?


----------



## Brave

Dana - I love the pictures. Gibbs is magnificent. I bet Bear and Gibbs would play beautifully together.  I hope at some point we can get a play date going. 

((((Hugs))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog

DanaRuns said:


> Yay! Have you started a thread about him here, and if so where? Have you seen him yet?


I haven't yet. We get to choose between two boys, so I am waiting. Plus, I don't have a name picked. I will see his personality before I name him.
The waiting is sooooooo hard!
Now I have been researching healthy toys, crates and of course reading training books.
I will let you know when I get pics
Have you seen Rebecca's Artistry Facebook ? She has tons of pictures of the babies and the parents . His parents are Peyton and Harris. Peyton has excellent hips, so I was excited about that. Pups are four weeks tomorrow.


----------



## DanaRuns

Watch out, Gibbs! That snarl looks serious!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs, what in the world are you doing with a collar on??? That's not allowed, buddy.


----------



## Calm dog

I noticed you have a little dog too. How did you do the introductions and how to keep wild puppy from chasing the little ones ?
Thanks


----------



## DanaRuns

Calm dog said:


> I noticed you have a little dog too. How did you do the introductions and how to keep wild puppy from chasing the little ones ?
> Thanks


We did the introductions in the front yard, before the puppy (Gibbs) came into the house. Then we just let them work it out. At that time Dave (the little dog) was bigger than Gibbs, so Dave just let Gibbs know he was the boss. And Gibbs learned his place in the pack very quickly, and has respected it ever since.

When Gibbs was little, Dave used to knock him over from time to time. But then one day he couldn't do it anymore, and the dynamic changed.  Now, when they play together, Gibbs is very gentle with Dave, but Dave gives Gibbs everything he's got!

But the pack order is preserved, and if Dave is annoyed by Gibbs (Dave is a grouchy old cuss of four years), all Dave has to do is give Gibbs a little snarl and growl, and Gibbs backs off. Which is odd, because right now Gibbs is a teenage boy, and seems to be oblivious to the damage and destruction he causes everywhere he goes, except where Dave is concerned. With Dave, Gibbs is aware and gentle. (And while I was typing this, Gibbs' wagging tail knocked my glass of water over on the coffee table, proving my point. Ugh!) If, for instance, Gibbs' ball (with which he is obsessed) lands near Dave, Gibbs won't go get it. He won't invade Dave's space.

And in the photo above, that is exactly what has happened. Gibbs' ball landed right next to Dave, who was lying on the loveseat. Gibbs wanted the ball, but would go no closer than in the photo. And Dave gave him a little snarl just to say, "Don't you dare try to get that ball!" So Gibbs just stood over Dave and whined until I went and got the ball for him.


----------



## DanaRuns

It's back up to 90 degrees today, and on the last day before Gibbs turns 10 months old, we all went for a hike in the desert. Naturally! Because I am an idiot! So we are out there in the blazing sun, no breeze, no shade, and the dogs are looking to crawl under any bush they can find, just to have a bit of shade and a rest. They drank all the water we brought for them, and drank all our water, too! Ugh!

Now they are passed out.


----------



## Calm dog

DanaRuns said:


> We did the introductions in the front yard, before the puppy (Gibbs) came into the house. Then we just let them work it out. At that time Dave (the little dog) was bigger than Gibbs, so Dave just let Gibbs know he was the boss. And Gibbs learned his place in the pack very quickly, and has respected it ever since.
> 
> When Gibbs was little, Dave used to knock him over from time to time. But then one day he couldn't do it anymore, and the dynamic changed.  Now, when they play together, Gibbs is very gentle with Dave, but Dave gives Gibbs everything he's got!
> 
> But the pack order is preserved, and if Dave is annoyed by Gibbs (Dave is a grouchy old cuss of four years), all Dave has to do is give Gibbs a little snarl and growl, and Gibbs backs off. Which is odd, because right now Gibbs is a teenage boy, and seems to be oblivious to the damage and destruction he causes everywhere he goes, except where Dave is concerned. With Dave, Gibbs is aware and gentle. (And while I was typing this, Gibbs' wagging tail knocked my glass of water over on the coffee table, proving my point. Ugh!) If, for instance, Gibbs' ball (with which he is obsessed) lands near Dave, Gibbs won't go get it. He won't invade Dave's space.
> 
> And in the photo above, that is exactly what has happened. Gibbs' ball landed right next to Dave, who was lying on the loveseat. Gibbs wanted the ball, but would go no closer than in the photo. And Dave gave him a little snarl just to say, "Don't you dare try to get that ball!" So Gibbs just stood over Dave and whined until I went and got the ball for him.


Wow, thank you so much for that insight. I really have no idea what to expect, and we have two little ones. Our chihuahua who is grouchy and our Yorkie who likes most everyone. I guess I will do each intro outside beforehand. It is so interesting that they understand their order.
Lauren


----------



## DanaRuns

I just found this photo from when Gibbs was a tiny puppy. Here are our three dogs: Gibbs is the puppy curled up inside Isabelle the adult Golden, and Dave the little mutt is also cuddled with Isabelle. Sweet moment. :--heart:










Gibbs is a tiny bit bigger today.


----------



## MercyMom

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, I'm creating this place to keep pics of Gibbs as he grows through his life. As of the day I started this thread, Gibbs is 8 months old. Here is a quick video of him last night, doing what he makes me do for hours on end every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few pics to remember the earlier days by...
> 
> One hour old (he's White boy, in front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three weeks (with Theresa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 weeks and 5 days (litter evaluation day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ride home for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some growing pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRCA Western Regional 7/27/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRCA Western Regional 7/27/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, two days ago, 8 months old.


Wow! Gibbs is quite the beauty! Sorry I didn't comment on these sooner. I'd like to have a dog like Gibbs someday myself.


----------



## MercyMom

DanaRuns said:


> I love my baby boy! :--heart:


 He is quite the baby allright!:smooch:


----------



## MercyMom

DanaRuns said:


> Here is Gibbs with the object of his obsession. This Kong ball has been indestructible. A tennis ball lasts about 10 minutes. The Kong ball has lasted months. And I think he's in love with it! Lol!


My, he is stunning!


----------



## MercyMom

DanaRuns said:


> I just found this photo from when Gibbs was a tiny puppy. Here are our three dogs: Gibbs is the puppy curled up inside Isabelle the adult Golden, and Dave the little mutt is also cuddled with Isabelle. Sweet moment. :--heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibbs is a tiny bit bigger today.


Gibbs has become such a handsome dog.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks, Calm Dog. Robert is a great guy. I think some people don't "get" him, but I like him very much. He has a great relationship with his dogs, and I hear he just finished an 8-month old puppy. Gibbs just adores Robert, and is in rapt attention in the ring every second. Robert makes the ring fun and exciting for Gibbs, and with a puppy that's what I want most.
> 
> So, are you thinking of having Robert handle your dog(s) in the ring? I'm happy to talk to you about him anytime you like. We use both Robert and Rebecca Heimann, who is a smart, strategic and skilled handler.
> 
> I got Gibbs from a breeder who unfortunately has stopped breeding. I love her and her dogs, but for her own reasons she has stopped showing and breeding, so I guess that makes Gibbs the last of his line.  Tell me about your dog(s)!


I think Rebecca is a great handler, having seen her show some dogs beautifully to really showcase their strengths. What a great person to start your Gibbs off with. 

Doesn't Michelle (goldenjackpuppy) have a half sibling of your Gibbs? I am sure Melissa is just waiting for the right puppy to grow up. Sometimes we all need a break, I know I am enjoying my own little hiatus.  

Gibbs has really grown up! How cute! I can tell you guys are really enjoying him. When are you getting your next one? It's addicting! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Thanks, MercyMom! I love hearing sweet things about my boy! :--heart:


----------



## Calm dog

Danaruns, are you writing mysteries?? I'm just starting in short stories.
Love the snuggle pics of the three pups


----------



## DanaRuns

CarolinaCasey said:


> I think Rebecca is a great handler, having seen her show some dogs beautifully to really showcase their strengths. What a great person to start your Gibbs off with.
> 
> Doesn't Michelle (goldenjackpuppy) have a half sibling of your Gibbs? I am sure Melissa is just waiting for the right puppy to grow up. Sometimes we all need a break, I know I am enjoying my own little hiatus.
> 
> Gibbs has really grown up! How cute! I can tell you guys are really enjoying him. When are you getting your next one? It's addicting!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh, I just saw this comment, I don't know how I missed it. 

Yes, Michelle's Kira is a half-sibling to my Gibbs (you have a Gibbs, too, right?). They share the same dam. I certainly hope Melissa goes back to breeding sometime. But from what she says, it doesn't sound like it's in the cards for some time. 

Rebecca Heimann is wonderful. A wonderful handler and a nice girl.

We are just now starting to look for our next puppy.  We want them to be 1-2 years apart, and we want a bitch this time. But we're not rushing into it, as we want to find just the right puppy. Gibbs has been only my second show dog. I totally lucked out with what I got with my first one, Charlie, and I've learned a lot about what I'm really looking for with Gibbs. So we are breeding hunting, right now, hoping to get in line early for a breeding that really excites us.

We love, love, love Gibbs. :--heart: He's a great boy, and he'll have a good life. We're taking a break from showing him until he grows up a little, and starting him on performance training -- agility, right now. I'd also like to get him SAR trained, but I have no resources for that, and those folks have very insular groups, it seems. But for now, it's all about fun, exercise, new experiences and companionship. He's a great puppy, and I love him!


----------



## DanaRuns

LOL! Just took this snapshot of Gibbs. I have no idea what this face was all about. 

(He's 10 months old in this one)


----------



## DanaRuns

At the local dog park today.


----------



## Calm dog

Since you are thinking of getting a new puppy , how would you feel if your breeder told you that your pup was premature? Would you still want it? That is what I am dealing with now.


----------



## Brave

Dang it about Ridgeview stopping their breeding. Since I met Kira (or was it smooch?) and Gibbs - I've been in love with Ridgeview Goldens. I was hoping to get a Ridgeview puppy when we expand out family in a few years. 

PS - I just want to smooch all over Gibbs. He is such an amazing puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Calm dog said:


> Since you are thinking of getting a new puppy , how would you feel if your breeder told you that your pup was premature? Would you still want it? That is what I am dealing with now.


It really depends on how premature. More than a few days, I'd be concerned, but wouldn't rule it out. Gibbs was a few days premature, and he's fine. I think if they survive the first few days and are of normal weight by the time they are 7 or 8 weeks old, they probably do very well. But there are others here who know a lot more than I do about this, so maybe you should start a thread asking about it.


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Dang it about Ridgeview stopping their breeding. Since I met Kira (or was it smooch?) and Gibbs - I've been in love with Ridgeview Goldens. I was hoping to get a Ridgeview puppy when we expand out family in a few years.
> 
> PS - I just want to smooch all over Gibbs. He is such an amazing puppy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You met Smooch. 

I'm pretty happy with my Ridgeview pup. He's smart, athletic, healthy and well put-together, with a fantastic temperament and good breed type. You know, there are Ridgeview girls out there who are having pups, and Michelle might decide to breed Kira or Smooch, sometime, so if you want one, you can still get one. 

And when Bear is himself again, we should have a play date!


----------



## Calm dog

DanaRuns said:


> It really depends on how premature. More than a few days, I'd be concerned, but wouldn't rule it out. Gibbs was a few days premature, and he's fine. I think if they survive the first few days and are of normal weight by the time they are 7 or 8 weeks old, they probably do very well. But there are others here who know a lot more than I do about this, so maybe you should start a thread asking about it.


Thanks so much! I did do a thread but I just wanted your opinion, since you seem so knowledgable
I'm not sure how many days early, if she lets me go over there tomorrow I will ask her. She is hard to get in touch with lately . The pictures show them smaller than others in litters the same age-5weeks. I was just surprised that she just now tells me after I gave her the deposit a few weeks ago, and she said it was not refundable .
Thanks!


----------



## DanaRuns

Calm dog said:


> Thanks so much! I did do a thread but I just wanted your opinion, since you seem so knowledgable
> I'm not sure how many days early, if she lets me go over there tomorrow I will ask her. She is hard to get in touch with lately . The pictures show them smaller than others in litters the same age-5weeks. I was just surprised that she just now tells me after I gave her the deposit a few weeks ago, and she said it was not refundable .
> Thanks!


Gibbs' litter was born the same day as another litter. Those pups were almost twice the size of Gibbs' litter at five weeks! But Gibbs' litter reached normal weight by 8 weeks.

Im really not that knowledgeable. How did you know I was writing mysteries?


----------



## Calm dog

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs' litter was born the same day as another litter. Those pups were almost twice the size of Gibbs' litter at five weeks! But Gibbs' litter reached normal weight by 8 weeks.
> 
> Im really not that knowledgeable. How did you know I was writing mysteries?


Ha ha I saw it on the picture of the coffe table. I guess my attention to detail will help me write too. I actually just guessed but it looked like a writing book. How awesome! I just switched my major- it was psychology but now I will be focusing on fiction writing. I took lots of criminology and psych classes to help me with the details
Thanks for your input on the puppy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

He sure grew up handsome!


----------



## Neeko13

I love seeing pics of Gibbs, he s quite handsome, thanks for sharing him w us.......


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs is now 11 months old. We tried dock diving today, for the first time, and he's a natural. No hesitation, he just leaped off that dock into the dark water without any fear, at all. I'm told not many dogs do that the first time. And this was only the third time Gibbs has ever been in water, and the first time he has ever had to swim. He has played around in the water at the beach twice before, but never in water over his head where he had to swim. So, not only did he have to swim for the first time, and not only did he have to jump into dark water where he couldn't see what was beneath the surface for the first time, but he had to leap into it from height for the first time, too. He's either one fearless dog or one really clueless dog. 

Either way, he sure had an amazing time. Between the dock and the bank, he must have made 50 jumps into that pond today, and still didn't want to stop. I have a feeling he has the potential to get pretty good at this if we keep practicing.


----------



## Max's Dad

Looks like Gibbs had a great time. Where did you go today for the dock diving? We are always looking for places for Max to swim.

By the way, the only time Max has been hesitant to jump in water, is when the water is clear, like in a swimming pool. Dark water, like in a lake or in the ocean, has never been a problem.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> Looks like Gibbs had a great time. Where did you go today for the dock diving? We are always looking for places for Max to swim.
> 
> By the way, the only time Max has been hesitant to jump in water, is when the water is clear, like in a swimming pool. Dark water, like in a lake or in the ocean, has never been a problem.


We went to Prado Dog Park in Chino. It's 585 acres of sporting dog fun and training.  And we went dock diving in one of the ponds, with a dock installed by SoCal Dock Dogs. They have the dock there once a month, but you can use the ponds anytime. I think we'll probably go again next weekend, even though the dock won't be there.


----------



## OutWest

He looks like a natural dock diver... It is so fun to watch them jumping, isn't it? He's grown into a beautiful boy, and I bet he's sleeping very well as I type this.


----------



## DanaRuns

OutWest said:


> He looks like a natural dock diver... It is so fun to watch them jumping, isn't it? He's grown into a beautiful boy, and I bet he's sleeping very well as I type this.


Heh. He was definitely _not_ asleep. We and the other dogs were exhausted, but Gibbs came home and was still amped. He kept bugging us to throw the ball all afternoon and evening.

Oh, to have the energy of an 11-month old puppy.


----------



## Brave

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

A little video of Gibbs' first ever jump and first ever time trying to swim. Lol! Took him a bit to figure it out, but by the end of the day he was going great. 






Lol!  You can tell it was his first time trying to swim, and that he was a bit unsure of going off the dock, but he did it anyway!  And by the end of the day he was an old pro.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looks like so much fun, great to hear Gibbs enjoys it so much. 

He sure has become a handsome boy.


----------



## Brave

That second jump, he was all, "I'm going! Throw the ball!!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> That second jump, he was all, "I'm going! Throw the ball!!!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!  Yeah, he was just like that. By the end of the day, he had it down cold and was flying after the bumper. 

Can you imagine Bear doing stuff like that: healthy, athletic, enthusiastically charging into the air and water? That pond isn't that far away for Bear, you know...either in distance or time. :crossfing


----------



## Bentleysmom

So cool! It looks like Gibbs is part fish and hasn't read Bentley's rule book which says..."Golden's must never touch water because they will melt" 
Hard to believe Gibbs is 11 months old!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Here it is embedded. Copy the link after the "=" between the YouTube symbols.


----------



## Brave

DanaRuns said:


> Lol!  Yeah, he was just like that. By the end of the day, he had it down cold and was flying after the bumper.
> 
> Can you imagine Bear doing stuff like that: healthy, athletic, enthusiastically charging into the air and water? That pond isn't that far away for Bear, you know...either in distance or time. :crossfing


Wow your totally right. It's only about 90 minutes from me. Their website says $15 a day but lists a membership. Do you know if you have to be a member to use the facilities? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> Wow your totally right. It's only about 90 minutes from me. Their website says $15 a day but lists a membership. Do you know if you have to be a member to use the facilities?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You do not have to be a member. $15 gets you into doggy disneyland.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> Here it is embedded. Copy the link after the "=" between the YouTube symbols.


Woohoo! Thanks! I just copied and pasted what you had. I still don't get how you did it. :no:


----------



## Bentleysmom

Like this. Here is the youtube link>>>>> http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP-BKJy4L3I 
Delete http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v= then wrap youtube tags around only the last part (letters & numbers after the =) using the botton above UP-BKJy4L3


----------



## DanaRuns

Bentleysmom said:


> Like this. Here is the youtube link>>>>> http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP-BKJy4L3I
> Delete http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v= then wrap youtube tags around only the last part (letters & numbers after the =) using the botton above UP-BKJy4L3


Aha! Thank you, Joyce! I will try to remember that.

How can Bentley not like water??? What have you done to that poor boy?


----------



## Bentleysmom

Ha! Since 6 weeks old he thought he was royalty and nothing has changed his mind yet


----------



## DanaRuns

"THROW THE BALL!"










(Taken on 11/24/13, five days before his first birthday.  )


----------



## Brave

Love him!!!! He is so gorgeous!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs turned one year old, yesterday. Happy Birthday, champ! 










Hard to believe in one short year he went from this...










...to this...










They grow up so fast and live their whole lives in the blink of an eye.


----------



## gold4me

Gibbs and my Gussee share their birthday day. Gussee was born 11/29/06


----------



## Brave

Happy belated birthday, big boy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

Gibbs is beautiful!


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, then, a hearty HAPPY BIRTHDAY! to Gussee, too! 

Thanks, Jen! Gibbs is looking forward toward that day he and Brave get to have a play date. Hope it's soon!

Jill, thank you! He certainly thinks he's beautiful, and he doesn't mind telling everyone.


----------



## Max's Dad

Happy Birthday, Gibbs! You are one handsome boy!


----------



## DanaRuns

He's starting to look like a dog instead of a puppy!  We showed Gibbs today for the first time in two or three months. He was a little squirrelly and agitated and stressed. But he's growing up! He's 12 months and 1 week, so he was the youngest dog in the 12-18 mo. class.





































Three more shows this weekend. I hope he settles down.


----------



## Brave

Every time he gets more and more beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing these!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of your handsome Gibbs.

Happy Belated Birthday to him-sorry I missed it.


----------



## DanaRuns

Back at the shows again today. Gibbs is the 7th dog back (looking back at his handler in the ball cap).


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs was pretty stressed out this last week, staying with his handler and showing in loud, strange places. Now that he's home he has managed to find a place of comfort. I don't know how he got in this position.


----------



## DanaRuns

At the show on Saturday. Gibbs with handler Robert Scott.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Glad he has found his safe spot after a hectic week.


----------



## DanaRuns

So, Gibbs lies down, and then others start to crowd around him. It happens every day. This is not posed, it's just that Gibbs is magnetic  and when he settles in, others have to be near him. Here is Gibbs on the left, Dave sitting in front of him, Ziva in back, and Isabelle on the right. Everyone wants to be by Gibbs.










:--heart:


----------



## Bentleysmom

awwww how adorable is that??!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs got his OFA thyroid clearance today.That makes hips and elbows (prelims), heart, eyes and thyroid. We'll also do Optigen. Are we missing anything?


----------



## Brave

New pictures?  

Congrats on the clearances!!


----------



## DanaRuns

I don't really have new pictures, except for the ones at the beach that I posted in a separate thread. However, Gibbs is going to be showing at the Del Mar shows this weekend, and I'll probably take some pics of him there and update my signature photo.


----------



## DanaRuns

Took Gibbs and Ziva to spend some days at "Camp Schultz" for training and showing (Gibbs). I'm not a good show dog mom, cuz I miss them like crazy!  I hope they are not missing me, though, and that they are happy and having fun.

Can't wait to see them tomorrow to visit!


----------



## DanaRuns

I haven't posted any pictures of Gibbs for a while, so here are a few from the last couple weekends, just to add to this chronicle, and so that when he's gone I can look back and see how he grew and lived his big little life. 

Gibbs and two of his bitches.










Gibbs with Casandra Clark in 12-18 at Del Mar (which he won).










Gibbs in the winners dog ring at the San Diego GRC specialty in March 2014, with Daniel Magee on him.










A few pics of Gibbs with Tara Shultz.









































































And just for fun, one of Gibbs and Ziva.


----------



## Helo's Mom

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I always enoy seeing pics of Gibbs! I don't know how you do it being away from him, I'd be terrible & probably sneak around checking on him


----------



## DanaRuns

Bentleysmom said:


> I always enoy seeing pics of Gibbs! I don't know how you do it being away from him, I'd be terrible & probably sneak around checking on him


Joyce, if I think of it I get really down. I miss him soooo much! Him being out is Theresa's idea, not mine. I posted these pics partly just because I miss him so much and it makes me feel better to look at them.


----------



## Brave

How long is he gone for? 

P.S. Gibbs and his women picture makes me giggle. He looks down right studly there.


----------



## DanaRuns

Brave said:


> How long is he gone for?
> 
> P.S. Gibbs and his women picture makes me giggle. He looks down right studly there.


He's gone for four weeks, and we just ended the first, so three more weeks. 

He is a manly man around his bitches! Lol!


----------



## Brave

So long!! I bet you miss him terribly. Do the girls miss him, too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b

Gibbs and his bitches hahahahaha

Great photos!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Wow. Three more weeks. At least you have three other dogs at home to keep you company.


----------



## lhowemt

Oh my , 4 weeks! How do you keep from camping on their lawn?!?!? What a doll, Ziva too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

lhowemt said:


> Oh my , 4 weeks! How do you keep from camping on their lawn?!?!? What a doll, Ziva too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



With little picket signs

"we love Gibbs!"

"Set Gibbs free!!!"

Hahaha!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

lhowemt said:


> Oh my , 4 weeks! How do you keep from camping on their lawn?!?!? What a doll, Ziva too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!  I'm going to start making "Free Gibbs!" signs. 

We'd have to follow them around, though. They are taking Gibbs up to Northing California for five days, and then taking him to other places. Really, I just want to quit my job and follow them around in a motorhome. Rather than being Deadheads, we could be Gibbheads.


----------



## DanaRuns

I mentioned on Facebook that I miss Gibbs. This is the second week he has been out with his handlers, and they are out of town so I can't even go to the shows. So they were sweet enough to text me this video with the caption, "Gibbs is barely making it through the day." He's really suffering. (sorry about the poor quality)

Gibbs and Cassie on Vallejo, 3/22/14 - YouTube

Thank you, Tara and Cassie! 

(Darn, I still can't post a Youtube video for some reason! Oh well, the link works, anyway.)


----------



## inge

He seems to be living a tough life....getting more handsome every time I see a picture!


----------



## Brave

Look at him! His tail is going a mile a minute. Awwww. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

I recognize him even with his disguise.


----------



## Deber

Coming here I get my Ahaaa! fix. Gibbs is even More beautiful (is that possible?). Know soon he will be home and you will be glad, but so glad he is having fun and strutting his stuff! 

Can't wait to see pictures when he arrives home and know it has been so hard to not be there watching his every show. He was/is and will always be a beauty.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Gibbs is such a beautiful boy, great disguise.......


----------



## xoerika620xo

wow i have read through this entire thread and i just have to repeat what everyone else is saying gibs is gorgeous. He seems like a wonderful dog thank you for all the pictures.


----------



## DanaRuns

Thank you all for your very kind posts. 

Gibbs is part of the Morris Animal Foundation Lifetime Golden Retriever Study. I just can't believe that *SIXTY PERCENT* of Goldens get cancer. That's just unbelievable. I'd almost say it's irresponsible to breed Goldens with a statistic like that. And it brings me up short to realize that Gibbs is statistically more likely to get cancer than he is to win his championship or pass all his clearances. There's something so horribly wrong with that.

But here's a picture of Gibbs and Ziva play-fighting over a ball, which is in both their mouths in this photo. If this was basketball, they'd have a jump ball. 

Chances are that they will both die from cancer. Yuck.


----------



## Deber

When I think of this, I hug my two and pray this is not the case. It is bad enough we worry about Cancer in ourselves, but in our beloved Goldens, it is just too much. Hope research helps us find an answer and someday cancer will be nonexistent.

But enough of this! Today our babes are healthy and happy,,,this is enough (for now).


----------



## DanaRuns

Just posting a new picture of Gibbs for posterity, so I can see his progression later on. He is 16 months old in this pic. (He went reserve Winners Dog that day.)

This is just a copy of my current signature pic (which will change later, hence my posting in this thread). Nothing to see here, folks, move along!


----------



## Ljilly28

He looks very beautiful, and he looks a good bit like his handsome dad.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs going Winners Dog today at Rio Hondo. Yay, Gibbs!


----------



## LJack

Huge congrats!


----------



## Ljilly28

I just saw this on FB. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Thanks, Jill and Laura.  It was Gibbs' first points, and we were pretty surprised. He beat a couple dogs that are far more mature than he is (he still looks like a puppy), and which are _very_ nice dogs (one of which would have finished had Gibbs not won). In fact, it was such a surprise, this is what my partner, Theresa, looked like when the judge pointed at Gibbs and said, "Winners dog!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Gibbs is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Eowyn

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks, Jill and Laura.  It was Gibbs' first points, and we were pretty surprised. He beat a couple dogs that are far more mature than he is (he still looks like a puppy), and which are _very_ nice dogs (one of which would have finished had Gibbs not won). In fact, it was such a surprise, this is what my partner, Theresa, looked like when the judge pointed at Gibbs and said, "Winners dog!"


Congratulations! By saying your partner Theresa, is she a co-owner of Gibbs?


----------



## DanaRuns

Eowyn said:


> Congratulations! By saying your partner Theresa, is she a co-owner of Gibbs?


Yes, she is a co-owner of Gibbs, but no, that's not what I meant. She is my life partner, and currently my fiancee. Yes. My same-sex fiancee. At the end of July she will be my wife. And, still a co-owner of Gibbs.





I can practically hear the crickets chirping in the awkward silence, now.


----------



## Vhuynh2

DanaRuns said:


> At the end of July she will be my wife.



Congratulations!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Congratulations to you and Theresa!


----------



## pb2b

Rock on! Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Updating my photo thread: Gibbs won Winners Dog today at the Mission Circuit. That's two in a row. Good boy, Gibbs!


----------



## DanaRuns

Nice weekend for Gibbs.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Congrats on Gibbs and your upcoming nuptials!


----------



## inge

All in one weekend...???


----------



## DanaRuns

inge said:


> All in one weekend...???


Yup.  Well, it was a holiday weekend...


----------



## Ljilly28

How thrilling- go Gibbs. Those are pretty ribbons well-deserved! Also myriad champagne cheers for your engagement!


----------



## pb2b

WOW!! You da' man Gibbs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133

Wow nice weekend! So when you finish the Ch are you off on the hunt for a GCh? Then off to national this fall? I love his necks and rear angulation. His chest is great. Nice coat too.


----------



## DanaRuns

Alaska7133 said:


> Wow nice weekend! So when you finish the Ch are you off on the hunt for a GCh? Then off to national this fall? I love his necks and rear angulation. His chest is great. Nice coat too.


Thank you. 

We're not sure what he'll do when he finishes his CH. I think we'll take him out of conformation for a year or so before trying to show him as a special. During that year I'm considering working to put a JH on him. Then again, because I'm squeamish about killing birds (always have been, even as a little girl when my dad took me hunting), maybe we'll do some agility or obedience instead. Not sure at this point, I think it will depend on what Gibbs is most enthusiastic about.

Right now we are planning to go to the National this fall, but that could change. Are you going to the National?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you both and Gibbs, he's a beautiful boy.

Congrats on your upcoming wedding too.


----------



## Alaska7133

National is tough this year, it's so spread out and overlapping events. I'd love to do it all. My first thought is run Lucy in her first SH. Have her go for a WCX. Then head to the field trials and maybe Marshall one. But then I'd miss conformation, obedience, rally, and the CCA.

Dana,
Did I really hear you say JH? OMG!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs going Winners Dog and Best of Winners yesterday at the Mission Circuit from 12-18, his last show from the puppy classes. From now on he competes in the adult classes.


----------



## Alaska7133

He's looking very nice! Our Jan show I had to move Lucy up, she just missed the cut off. No more puppy! Your points are coming along.


----------



## DanaRuns

I am not a good show dog owner. 

Gibbs has been out on the road all month going to shows in different states with his handlers, and he won't be home until next month. And I miss him so much!  I know this is his "job," but I just love this dog like crazy and I want him home. I don't care if he ever goes to another stupid dog show, I just want to have him with me.

Thankfully, someone was nice enough to send me some photos of him, which made me happy. 





































I want my baby boy home! And so does Ziva, she misses him as much as I do.

Okay, thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Ljilly28

Pretty photos- he looks like he has his head in the game, and is having a ball in the ring.


----------



## pb2b

I miss him for you! I don't know how you do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs says, "Yeah, that's right. I went Winners Dog yesterday, and Winners Dog and Best of Winners today," in Montana.

Yay, Gibbs!!!   










I miss you, Goofball! Come home!!!


----------



## Eowyn

I bet you do miss him. How close is he again?


----------



## DanaRuns

I really miss him more than I probably should. Lol!  He will be back at the end of the month. That is way too long to wait!


----------



## Eowyn

DanaRuns said:


> I really miss him more than I probably should. Lol!  He will be back at the end of the month. That is way too long to wait!


I meant how close is he to his Championship.


----------



## Max's Dad

Gibbs has such a nice smile. Enjoy him when he comes home, although you could always take a quick week-end trip to Montana.


----------



## Roushbabe

I'm so happy you have started a thread. I love Gibbs so much and he is such a fantastic dog. It makes it even more special to be able to watch him grow and see the pictures you post about him  I can't wait for the day that he becomes an AM CH!


----------



## DanaRuns

Eowyn said:


> I meant how close is he to his Championship.


Lol!  Oh! He's halfway.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> Gibbs has such a nice smile. Enjoy him when he comes home, although you could always take a quick week-end trip to Montana.


If only! Heck, I'd let the handlers tow me around in the ring if they'd take me with them.


----------



## DanaRuns

Roushbabe said:


> I'm so happy you have started a thread. I love Gibbs so much and he is such a fantastic dog. It makes it even more special to be able to watch him grow and see the pictures you post about him  I can't wait for the day that he becomes an AM CH!


Thank you, Cathy, how sweet you are!  And I love watching Keisel and Miller growing up, too. Can't wait to see Miller take the show world by storm.


----------



## Ljilly28

Cheers for Gibbs winning again. Congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs went Winners Dog and Best of Winners 3 out of the last 4 days. He's getting close, now. :bowl:









I'm proud of my boy. But I want him to come home. Now.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Hopefully next weekend will be a good weekend for both of us


----------



## DanaRuns

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Hopefully next weekend will be a good weekend for both of us


Gibbs is now minored out and needs a major, and next weekend is not a major for dogs. We will have to hope for Ventura. But I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for Smoochie! And I will be there cheering for her!


----------



## DanaRuns

I'm excited! Gibbs might get to come home today! :bowl::crossfing

The Schultzes are power-driving all the way from Montana to San Diego, and if they drive straight through they will be passing by us in time for us to get Gibbs today. I hope so! I'm on pins and needles waiting for him to come home!

Here is the last photo of him I got. This is from Friday, when he went Winners Dog and Best of Winners. Getting photos made it easier, cuz at least I got to see him.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs' latest win photo. I'm so proud of this young boy. :--heart:


----------



## pb2b

You can tell he is too. Such a gorgeous boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Gibbs was in the Missoula show? Oh I had wanted to go but wasn't able to. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, Gibbs is a stunning boy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs at 18 months old, at Prado Dog Park. Prado is not really a dog park as that is known. It's actually a place for hunt and field training.


----------



## Max's Dad

Nice shot of Gibbs running in the pond.


----------



## DanaRuns

Morning fun.










Afternoon fun.


----------



## Alaska7133

Goldenseal know how to have a good time no matter what they are doing!

Are you going to national? I'm taking Lucy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Alaska7133 said:


> Goldenseal know how to have a good time no matter what they are doing!
> 
> Are you going to national? I'm taking Lucy.


No, not going to the National this year, unfortunately. We decided not to because our marriage would not be recognized there, and that's more important to us. But one or two of our dogs may be going with Bruce and Tara Schultz. Would have loved to meet you and Lucy there! Maybe next year.


----------



## Alaska7133

I love spell checker! 

Yes it would have been fun. Next year? I have only been once and loved going. I bet you are looking forward to 2016!


----------



## DanaRuns

Lol! Okay, I just have to post this picture. Sorry!    This is Gibbs lying down, and Dave . . . well, Dave is having quite an adventure. I'm not sure Gibbs even notices.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs' official win photo from the Reno shows.


----------



## gill03

DanaRuns said:


> Lol! Okay, I just have to post this picture. Sorry!    This is Gibbs lying down, and Dave . . . well, Dave is having quite an adventure. I'm not sure Gibbs even notices.


Oh my goodness, that is so hilarious I laughed out loud!

Dave looks slightly psychotic!! (sp?) and I think you're right - Gibbs doesn't even appear to notice!

Thanks for sharing that photo, you have made my day


----------



## Ljilly28

Great win photo for Gibbs! He looks gorgeous!


----------



## pb2b

Hey are you married yet?


----------



## DanaRuns

pb2b said:


> Hey are you married yet?


YES!  Thanks for asking!

We were married July 29th in the Napa Valley (just before the big earthquake!  ), in a little elopement at the Wine Country Inn, out among the grape vines of the Duckhorn Winery. 




























No dogs allowed, unfortunately. Or perhaps fortunately, considering that our show dogs, Gibbs and Ziva, are way too excitable to have made it through the ceremony without knocking us over, smashing the champagne bottle, and eating the cake.


----------



## Max's Dad

Congratulations!!


----------



## OutWest

DanaRuns said:


> Lol! Okay, I just have to post this picture. Sorry!    This is Gibbs lying down, and Dave . . . well, Dave is having quite an adventure. I'm not sure Gibbs even notices.


That's hysterical! You should enter it into a photo contest of some sort...


----------



## Harleysmum

Only just found this thread on the gorgeous Gibbs. Loving it. Congratulations on your wedding ladies. You both look absolutely stunning!


----------



## pb2b

Congrats! You both look beautiful. I know of a certain canine in my neck of the woods who would have happily devoured your cake as well. 

Hope the pups got you a nice wedding gift!


----------



## lhowemt

Congrats on the wedding, you both looked great!


----------



## DanaRuns

A few more recent photos of Gibbs, for posterity, so I can look back and remember.

Here he is in the back yard on Labor Day 2014:









Here are a few movement photos of Gibbs at a show near U.C. Davis



























And here are a couple recent win photos.



























So I can remember later, this was Gibbs in the summer of 2014.


----------



## Max's Dad

Gibbs sure is one happy and handsome boy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> Gibbs sure is one happy and handsome boy.


He's a _very_ happy boy! And so lovable. He just has a zest for life. As I've said since we brought him home at 8 weeks (and as the thread title reminds us), it's Gibbs' world and the rest of us are just living in it.


----------



## DanaRuns

Speaking of "zest for life," sometimes that zest becomes fun with mud, like today! His handler saw this first pic on Facebook today, and said, "OMG. I am erasing this from my mind."


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs had a blast today at the dawg water part, at a play day organized by Max's Dad. What a fantastic time! Gibbs dove off that dock probably 30 times in an hour. He loved it so much.


----------



## DanaRuns

And Gibbs (left) with his pack-mate, Isabelle (right).


----------



## goldenca

Gibbs is such an awesome dog. Glad I finally got to meet him. Great pictures of him jumping off the dock. Maybe if Ticket watches him more...she will try dock diving, too.


----------



## DanaRuns

goldenca said:


> Gibbs is such an awesome dog. Glad I finally got to meet him. Great pictures of him jumping off the dock. Maybe if Ticket watches him more...she will try dock diving, too.


I'm glad I got to meet Ticket, she's awesome! And she was just filled with so much joy.  I don't know if she will like dock diving, but she sure looked like she would. She was having a blast!


----------



## Brave

Love that landing photo!!!!!! I am so happy to meet Gibbs and to see you and your partner again.


----------



## Christoph2014

he is adorable!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs and Ziva at Camp Schultz, getting ready to go to the Thanksgiving shows in Yuma, AZ. They haven't seen each other in more than a month, and they are happy to be back together.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs, the day after Thanksgiving, in Yuma, AZ.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs today, on his 2nd birthday, getting Winners Reserve. Happy Birthday, Gibber McFlibber!


----------



## lhowemt

Happy birthday handsome flibber.


----------



## pb2b

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs and Ziva 1st Canine Chronicle ad. Didn't even know they were going to do this! I think they chose the worst of the photos. Lol!  But hey, they are in an ad. Go figure.


----------



## lhowemt

I like the photo of Gibbs in the water, he's just a happy boy having fun!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs chases a ball.


----------



## cubbysan

Love the facial expressions!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Great shots. Love the all feet off the ground.


----------



## DanaRuns

Max's Dad said:


> Great shots. Love the all feet off the ground.


I didn't realize it, but you're right! All his feet are off the ground in the moving photos. Lol!  Kewl...


----------



## lhowemt

Second to the last is awesome!


----------



## JordanWalker

Gibbs was such an adorable pup but now he is such a handsome guy. I love all his pics from the time that he was born until today. Thanks for sharing Gibb's World to us.


----------



## DanaRuns

Yay! Gibbs got his hip and elbow finals today. Hips good, elbows normal. 



















And to all the folks in this thread, which has been sanitized, but I remember it VERY well, all of you who were so mean, who trashed this litter, and who said they'd never, ever get a dog from this breeding because of a huge risk of failed elbows, I say this: 

*PPPHHHBBBBBTTTTT!!!!* 

I have waited two years to say that!  I remember how mean people were in that thread and what defamatory things were said (when I just posted a nice little thread about a nice breeder and a nice litter and got a horrible onslaught). Oh, it was a terrible risk, they said. Gibbs would never pass hips and elbows. Whole litters from this line failed elbows, they said. I bought a terrible dog, I was told. And all the PMs saying the same things, many of them seriously mean and nasty. I haven't forgotten that, and I've waited until this day to say "I told you so!"

Dang, that's satisfying!


----------



## cubbysan

Were these from the same x-rays that people were saying were not positioned correctly? Or did you get new x-rays done? I thought I just saw that post today on FB.

And congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns

cubbysan said:


> Were these from the same x-rays that people were saying were not positioned correctly? Or did you get new x-rays done? I thought I just saw that post today on FB.
> 
> And congratulations!


These are from the Facebook xray.


----------



## Brave

Congrats Gibbs!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations on Gibb's clearances!

Love the ad, really well done.

Great pictures of Gibbs, he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs had a nice day today, going Winners Dog and Best of Winners for a 4 point major in Scottsdale AZ. One more win for his championship 










It was also nice to meet LJack in person, talk with her briefly, and sample her husband's homemade beer.


----------



## DanaRuns

Today, it truly is Gibbs' world.  As of this morning (3/2/15), showing outdoors in the rain in Scottsdale, Arizona, Gibbs won his second of back-to-back "major" dog shows to finish all his points and become a brand new AKC CHAMPION! Woohoo!!!    

Here is his win photo from yesterday. Can't wait to get today's. 










Gibbs is now Am. CH Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit Pedigree: CH. Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit.


----------



## Carmel

Yay! Huge congratulations! He's beautiful!


----------



## Eowyn

I bet you are over the moon! Congratulations!

Will you continue to try for a Grand Champion, or is he done with his conformation showing career? Does this mean you going to start working on suffix titles (I recall you mentioning wanting titles on both end if you were going to breed him, but I could be remembering wrong)?


----------



## DanaRuns

Eowyn said:


> I bet you are over the moon! Congratulations!
> 
> Will you continue to try for a Grand Champion, or is he done with his conformation showing career? Does this mean you going to start working on suffix titles (I recall you mentioning wanting titles on both end if you were going to breed him, but I could be remembering wrong)?


Gibbs is done for the time being. He needs to mature before we can even think about specialing him. And you're right, I want to put titles on the back end of his name. Agility, for sure. Maybe a WC or JH, though a thread here kind of discouraged me from doing that, and I have a moral objection to it, too, so we'll see.

For now, Gibbs has earned a big fat steak and some time at home with his family, tearing up my garden. He has an agility lesson next week.


----------



## DanaRuns

Made for me by a friend, and the guy who first told me that Gibbs finished today, by sending me a text that simply said, "Champion!"


----------



## Ljilly28

It is such thrilling news- a zillion congratulations to Gibbs, you, and Theresa!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations!


----------



## Eowyn

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs is done for the time being. He needs to mature before we can even think about specialing him. And you're right, I want to put titles on the back end of his name. Agility, for sure. Maybe a WC or JH, though a thread here kind of discouraged me from doing that, and I have a moral objection to it, too, so we'll see.
> 
> For now, Gibbs has earned a big fat steak and some time at home with his family, tearing up my garden. He has an agility lesson next week.


Hey, a balanced dog has titles on both end right???


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs' official "new champion" win photo. Not the greatest photo of him (he looks way too straight and that's not his top line), but it says new champion so I like it. 










And so ends the first phase of Gibbs' career. On to new adventures!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Huge congrats!


----------



## The life of Piper

what a cute pup and a handsome dog! cant see the vid, but great pics!! I wish Piper was that fuzzy as a pup....


----------



## solinvictus

Way to go Team Gibbs' !!!!!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Now that Gibbs has his championship, he's doing field/hunt training. Today was his first day, and he did great! He retrieved marks from a long ways a way on land, and did well with singles in water, too! Yay, Gibbs!


----------



## OutWest

Best of all, he looks like he's having a terrific time.m


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs (CH Ridgeview's In Hot Pursuit) field training 8/1/15, with my spouse, Theresa, handling and me photographing. He LOVES doing this, and goes nuts when he's in the blind, waiting, and hears the guns go off. He can't wait to go for this double...

Waiting his turn...









The first one...

































































The second of the double.


----------



## PromisePlus

Love your chronological diary of Gibbs!!! All the photos. Good idea!! 
Maybe I'll do that with my new kids. 
Looks easier than maintaining a website - mine needs updated so badly!! 
Hope you and Theresa decide to special Gibbs. In the meantime, he sure looks like he is having FUN!!! 
--Judy Inman


----------



## DanaRuns

PromisePlus said:


> Love your chronological diary of Gibbs!!! All the photos. Good idea!!
> Maybe I'll do that with my new kids.
> Looks easier than maintaining a website - mine needs updated so badly!!
> Hope you and Theresa decide to special Gibbs. In the meantime, he sure looks like he is having FUN!!!
> --Judy Inman


Thanks, Judy. I can't wait to see all the photos of your new babies! Make sure to post lots of photos on Facebook!  I know there are a couple of Promise puppy buyers on this forum, and we'd all love to see photos. 

I don't know if we will special Gibbs, or not. Right now we are planning to put a WC and JH and maybe some agility titles on him, and we have Ziva going out as a special (at only 21 months old) starting at the Mile High Golden Retriever Club specialty this month. And I don't want to waste the money to special Gibbs when he would be at all the same shows as Freedom. Lol!


----------



## Eowyn

DanaRuns said:


> And I don't want to waste the money to special Gibbs when he would be at all the same shows as Freedom. Lol!


Aw, come one? What's a little competition? LOL! Yeah, Freedom is nice...


----------



## DanaRuns

Eowyn said:


> Aw, come one? What's a little competition? LOL! Yeah, Freedom is nice...


Ha! There's competition, and then there's suicide missions.  For the last two years I've watched Freedom beat every beautiful Golden in the ring, virtually every time. It's very rare for him to lose in the breed ring. If any other dog wins (other than Willis) it's a miracle (or a miscarriage of justice, depending on your perspective). It's to the point where judges go in expecting to give Freedom the breed, and every single judge knows exactly who he is and who his handler, Tara, is. (Besides, Tara is Gibbs' handler, too, and she's not going to show Gibbs over Freedom.) I have no desire to put Gibbs up against that just to compete for a select.

I am, however, putting Ziva in the breed ring up against Freedom starting this month in Colorado. A bitch has the best chance to beat Freedom. And the bitch to do it most often and notably is Ziva's aunt, GCH Lacey, whom Ziva is very much like. I'll take my chances with her, for now. Gibbs can wait. He's not even in his prime, yet. There is plenty of time for him. And meanwhile, he LOVES field work and agility. He is a true triple-threat, and all-around Golden.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Gibbs is stunning!


----------



## DanaRuns

GoldenSkies said:


> Gibbs is stunning!


Thank you! He thinks so!


----------



## lhowemt

I am so happy to hear of Gibbs field prowess, and of you and your wife getting to do it yourselves and tofether. How fun! And he does look great!


----------



## DanaRuns

A few more field training photos from this morning, this time in water. Here, for the first time, he had to swim across the water, get onto the land, find a bumper that had been thrown in cover, get back in the water and bring it to me. Total distance about 120 yards, each way.

(I look like I'm hailing a cab in this one.)

















































































Wet, stinky and happy in his crate in the SUV after a hard morning's work. 









And now he's clean, dry, and getting prettified by Theresa after getting home.


----------



## Coopsmom

awesome display of a beautiful boy growing up!! (and look, he can do all kinds of golden things! ;-) - in the ring, on the land, at home with the cat and family, in the water, riding in the car!!) Gibbs seems to be an "all around golden"!


----------



## Ljilly28

DanaRuns said:


> Ha! There's competition, and then there's suicide missions.  For the last two years I've watched Freedom beat every beautiful Golden in the ring, virtually every time. It's very rare for him to lose in the breed ring.


I do think Freedom is super nice, but the one time I got to see him in person was when he came to Maine this summer; he didnt win or go even select two days in a row, so it is not impossible. No dog is unbeatable. He did win on the weekend but I wasnt there. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Ljilly28

These photos are breathtaking- I dont know how I missed them! He looks really timeless and in his element. 

Waiting his turn...









The first one...

































































The second of the double.















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## DanaRuns

Thanks, Jill. He is definitely doing what he loves and was meant to do. It's thrilling to watch a dog you love doing something that brings him so much joy.

Fortunately for me, he's happy retrieving bumpers, for now. My morals will be tested when we have to kill birds for "fun." I'm not sure I can tolerate it. We'll see. But for now...


----------



## goldenewbie

Gibbs looks SUPREMELY happy! What a great chronicle!


----------



## DanaRuns

goldenewbie said:


> Gibbs looks SUPREMELY happy! What a great chronicle!


Thanks! I LOVE having this chronicle. When my last boy died in 2012, I realized that I only had a couple of pictures of him, and now I so badly wished that I had kept track of his life. So I started this for Gibbs, so that when he is gone I will have his life somewhere (if this forum lasts that long).

And, yeah, Gibbs is a super happy boy!  He has completely stolen my heart. I never thought any dog would take my bridge boy's place, but Gibbs is doing it, day by day.


----------



## hubbub

DanaRuns said:


> Fortunately for me, he's happy retrieving bumpers, for now. My morals will be tested when we have to kill birds for "fun." I'm not sure I can tolerate it. We'll see. But for now...


It would have to be bumpers or nothing for me  

I love the joy in his face and am happy to have discovered this thread!


----------



## DanaRuns

Happy 3rd birthday, Gibbs! My heart dog!


----------



## Harleysmum

Happy birthday gorgeous one. Just love that last photo. I know you have put it up before but it is probably the funniest on the whole GRF forum!


----------



## Jud

DanaRuns said:


> Okay, I'm creating this place to keep pics of Gibbs as he grows through his life. As of the day I started this thread, Gibbs is 8 months old. Here is a quick video of him last night, doing what he makes me do for hours on end every night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a few pics to remember the earlier days by...
> 
> One hour old (he's White boy, in front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three weeks (with Theresa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 weeks and 5 days (litter evaluation day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ride home for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some growing pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRCA Western Regional 7/27/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRCA Western Regional 7/27/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, two days ago, 8 months old.


Handsome Boy !


----------



## lhowemt

Happy birthday Gibbs!


----------



## DanaRuns

A few recent pictures of Gibbs, just to continue to document his life.  By the way, we are very proud of Chloe, Gibbs' aunt, who won the breed at Westminster a few days ago, and also won the GRCA National last fall. Nothing to do with Gibbs, but it's all in the family!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


----------



## lhowemt

Awww, we are related! Chloe is Betty's great aunt. ?????


----------



## OutWest

Gibbs is such a beautiful boy. Glad to see him well and having fun.


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs, ya done good. Gibbs' first litter was born today. 9 puppies, 5 girls and 4 boys. All with jet black pigment from the moment they were born. Good boy for yer first try!


----------



## Panama Rob

Congrats on the litter.


----------



## Harleysmum

You must be so excited. Good job Gibbs.


----------



## Panama Rob

Gibbs is da man!!!


----------



## DanaRuns

Harleysmum said:


> You must be so excited. Good job Gibbs.


I'm super excited. Gibbs is my heart dog, and it's really nice to know that he's continuing himself. I wish I could take one of the puppies, in fact, but we are waiting to breed Ziva and will keep one of hers.


----------



## goldenewbie

Awww, how exciting!! Congratulations on the beautiful litter  They are such chubby puppies :-* 

(At these times I am especially grateful I have a cuddly dog at home to vent out all my cute aggression!)


----------



## SunnynSey

Wow, congratulations! Way to go Gibbs!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats on the litter!! They are so cute!! Gibbs is such a very handsome boy so they should be some good looking pups.


----------



## DanaRuns

Breakfast!










There is one small one, a girl, fourth from the left. She's called Pixie. I hope she makes it. But she's eating like a champ!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, beautiful babies.


----------



## rabernet

DanaRuns said:


> Breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is one small one, a girl, fourth from the left. She's called Pixie. I hope she makes it. But she's eating like a champ!


Pixie caught my eye from the beginning, her color is so different from her littermates. 

Congratulations!


----------



## DanaRuns

Another photo of Gibbs' kids, two days old. You can see tiny, tiny Pixie in the upper left. But she's plump and eating well, and I think she's going to make it, though she has some catching up to do.










And here's Pixy just after she was born.









Can't wait to watch these kids grow up.


----------



## loveyrgolden

What darlings
cmon sweet pixie you can do it
makes you all gooey inside
they are beautiful


----------



## Harleysmum

Of course now Pixie has this world wide fan club rooting for her!


----------



## DanaRuns

I'm sad to say that little Pixy crossed the rainbow bridge tonight. She was here for four days. She tried. She just couldn't thrive. Pixy started going downhill today. She was kept warm. Wouldn't eat. She just faded away. RIP Pixy.

This is the worst part of breeding.


----------



## SandyK

Oh no....I am so sorry. RIP sweet little Pixy.


----------



## Harleysmum

So sorry that little Pixy didn't make it. RIP sweet little baby.


----------



## SunnynSey

I'm so sorry Dana, rest in peace sweet angel....


----------



## loveyrgolden

So sorry for you
but our sweet pixie will be getting so many cuddles
from all of our loved [past] goldens
she will be well looked after
and spoiled with love


----------



## SandyK

How are the puppies? Need some pics please.


----------



## Betty_A

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry Pixie passed, godspeed sweet little one.


----------



## DanaRuns

SandyK said:


> How are the puppies? Need some pics please.


Just saw the puppies today; in fact we are driving home as I post this. They are three weeks old today. The remaining eight are all fat and healthy. And turning into puppies, rather than potatoes with legs.


----------



## goldenewbie

The puppies are absolutely adorable!! Look at those chubby faces  

I just read about Pixy, I am so sorry that she is not among the chubby faces.. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## loveyrgolden

Thank you for these lovely pics 
they are sooo cute & made me smile


----------



## SandyK

Oh so cute!!!


----------



## Max209

*Majestic Max*

Max is one of the boys from the Lucky Litter of Gibbs X Trinity born on 2-21-16


Max (aka, AKC name "Promise's Lucky Majestic Max") is the light colored pup in the photo from 3-13-16 with his butt towards the camera and the brown and white spotted "Cheetah" colored collar. Looking through the early pics of Gibbs in this thread I can easily see a great similarity in appearance, facial expression, and attitude of playful royalty. Most of my early pics are blurry because he was always in motion.
This is my first time trying to attach photos/files, so let's see how this works....


----------



## Max209

*Just a few more of Max.....*

the last one being today 9-3-16 at about 6.5 months and a little over 50 lb.


----------



## DanaRuns

Hi Max! 

Oh, thanks for the photos! I have not been on this forum for some time (got tired of the infighting), so it's really neat to come back and see these photos. 

Gibbs is so happy for his son!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Max is a good looking boy, Congratulations!


----------



## Max209

I think this topic/thread is overdue for some updated photos and details about Gibbs world, his adventures and accomplishments.(imho)


----------



## DanaRuns

My sweet baby, Gibbs. I just love him so much. :--heart:


----------



## mkdutra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaRuns

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GIBBS!

YOU'RE 4 YEARS OLD TODAY!*

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:​


----------



## Pilgrim123

Happy birthday to Gibbs. He really is a stunning-looking dog. You must be very proud of him.


----------



## DanaRuns

A winter Sunday afternoon with Gibbs, Isabelle and a movie.


----------



## mylissyk

Looks like bliss.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Can't think of a better way to spend a winter afternoon. Except maybe with a few MORE Goldens in my lap!  Beautiful, simply beautiful!


----------



## DanaRuns

Well, Gibbs was bred again today. The vet said his semen was "amazing," whatever that means. Over a billion and 97% motility, so I guess that's what it means. It's weird to take pride in dog semen.   

The bitch was surgically inseminated. Gibbs LOVES going to the repro vet, because he gets a hand job every time. His own little "massage parlor."  See? He's happy!


----------

